# Odd job posting...



## derekleffew (Nov 4, 2007)

Found this job posting and thought it somewhat strange, is it just me?

*Production Support, <national dept. store chain>*
<national dept. store chain>'s Center City is looking for assistance with the set up of one of our holiday attractions. We require all those who apply have the ability to take instructions well and have a basic understanding of truss and lighting systems. This work will be done on over night shifts, so please only apply if you have availability to work from 8:00pm - 3:00am. Please submit all inquires to [email protected]<national dept. store chain>.


Sounds like something _could_ go wrong, so that's why I posted it here. I know very few people who "have a basic understanding of truss and lighting systems" who also "have the ability to take instructions well." This almost to me falls under the "anyone can be a stagehand" mentaility. Am I wrong?


----------



## Charc (Nov 4, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> Found this job posting and thought it somewhat strange, is it just me?
> *Production Support, <national dept. store chain>*
> <national dept. store chain>'s Center City is looking for assistance with the set up of one of our holiday attractions. We require all those who apply have the ability to take instructions well and have a basic understanding of truss and lighting systems. This work will be done on over night shifts, so please only apply if you have availability to work from 8:00pm - 3:00am. Please submit all inquires to [email protected]<national dept. store chain>.
> Sounds like something _could_ go wrong, so that's why I posted it here. I know very few people who "have a basic understanding of truss and lighting systems" who also "have the ability to take instructions well." This almost to me falls under the "anyone can be a stagehand" mentaility. Am I wrong?



Is this job posting something specific to Vegas, or something for IA, or what?

(That's the kind of posting I like to see. I fit pretty well into "takes instructions".)


----------



## Eboy87 (Nov 4, 2007)

What store so I know not to walk under the truss in the set when doing my Christmas shopping?


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 4, 2007)

No, it's from a "League of Theatres" postings of a major East Coast city.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 4, 2007)

Eboy87 said:


> What store so I know not to walk under the truss in the set when doing my Christmas shopping?


I'm not sayin', but I hope you're already participating in the boycott for the "stores formerly known as Marshall Field's."


----------



## Eboy87 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ha, I remember that. You should have been up here when Macy's officially opened. I swore there was going to be a riot. Then a few weeks later, the Carson Pririe Scott building closed. It was kinda funny...at the time. THen again, I'm not from Chicago, so it didn't affect me as much. When they took over back home on the other hand...


----------



## Charc (Nov 5, 2007)

Derek,
Dept stores do "holiday attractions"? I'll have to check it out.

Available 8pm-3am? That might interfere with... ya know... sleeping.


----------



## Van (Nov 5, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Derek,
> Dept stores do "holiday attractions"? I'll have to check it out.
> 
> Available 8pm-3am? That might interfere with... ya know... sleeping.


 
Nah That's when all the fun decoration work happens. Golden Time ! A call that starts at 8 and goes past midnight MMMMmmm Double time at least! Odd that a mall or store would be looking to do it's own decorations though. Nowdays most places seem to hire a reputable scenic company < is there really such a thing?> In times past bug dept. stores would have a whole division just in charge of decorating for the holidays, Now most places want all the Xmas decorations to all go up the night of Thanksgiving, so the place can be magically transformed the next morning. Let me tell you that is one long night, specially if you filled up with turkey for lunch.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 5, 2007)

I nominate Charc for the job. He knows lights well enough, has a "basic understanding of truss"... he's seen pictures... takes instructions well, and that shift won't interfere with his school schedule. He can just sleep during the worship service. Plus as a bonus he's used to doing dangerous work without supervision.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 5, 2007)

Van, you don't get out to the stores much do you? Sam's Club had Xmas trees on display the end of August and Bloomingdale's was decorating in Sept. I'm already annoyed by the Lowe's commercial where the shopper is making hand gestures and the sales associate is telling her exactly what she wants. Every year it comes earlier and earlier. The job posting was dated 10/15/07.

I'm sure they want everything complete by at least "Black Friday," so the positions are most likely already filled. Tomorrow I think I'll wrap my palm tree trunks with the white Italian lights, before it gets too cold, as it's only 81°F here today.


----------



## Eboy87 (Nov 5, 2007)

There's something morally wrong about using a palm tree as a Christmas tree. And not having a chance for a white Christmas, even though it seems no one knows how to drive in the snow. It's funny watching traffic up here when it snows, it's not like they haven't seen it before.

/hijack


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 5, 2007)

Whoa derek you called mini's Italians......

I only know that cause I'm a freak and know Christmas light history.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 5, 2007)

My local Lowes started opening up the Christmas stuff the first week of October. It's insane. 

Is Charc not reading this thread? I to hear something from him after my last post... maybe he's doing his homework for a change... or he's laying on the floor and that English class still hasn't heard his screams.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 5, 2007)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Whoa derek you called mini's Italians......
> 
> I only know that cause I'm a freak and know Christmas light history.



Okay, gafftapegreenia, enlighten us on the history of electric Christmas lights. 

Mr. Tivoli once told me: 
"They're called Italian lights 'cause they ain't so bright !"

Seasons Greetings one and all.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 5, 2007)

Eboy87 said:


> There's something morally wrong about using a palm tree as a Christmas tree. ...


You think they had Norway Spruces and Fraser Firs in Bethlehem?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, its really quite simple. Mini lights were originally made in Italy. Italians have always had a thing for glass (Murano glass anyone?). They started to gain popularity starting in the 1970's. In those days you had about twenty or so lamps per string, and when one died your whole string was shot. The color wasn't as long lasting, and the lamps looked much more "hand made" than the mini lamps of today. 


www.oldchristmaslights.com


----------



## Eboy87 (Nov 5, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> You think they had Norway Spruces and Fraser Firs in Bethlehem?



Touche sir. It just goes to show how we're brainwashed that Christmas = a nice Douglas Fir all trimmed with ornaments and Christmas lights with a little angel at the top.

That being said, my point still stands.


----------



## Van (Nov 5, 2007)

Eboy87 said:


> Touche sir. It just goes to show how we're brainwashed that Christmas = a nice Douglas Fir all trimmed with ornaments and Christmas lights with a little angel at the top.
> 
> That being said, my point still stands.


 
But since the tradition of having a Christmas tree actually has nothing to do with Bethlehem, or Jerusalem, but instead comes the great frozen north-lands of my forefathers, it is kinda weird. Can you imagine Erik the Red sitting in his great haul, having a fine Yule feast, with a decorated Palm tree sitting behind him? I think not.


----------



## Logos (Nov 5, 2007)

My Christmas tree is a 5 foot high chrome model of an outback windmill. It is decorated with gum nuts and the seven dwarves (family tradition).


----------



## Van (Nov 5, 2007)

Logos said:


> ................ It is decorated with gum nuts .........................


 
Errrrr, I thought thats what you got after a 12 hours load-in.......


----------



## Charc (Nov 5, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> My local Lowes started opening up the Christmas stuff the first week of October. It's insane.
> Is Charc not reading this thread? I to hear something from him after my last post... maybe he's doing his homework for a change... or he's laying on the floor and that English class still hasn't heard his screams.



Actually I have several hours of homework left tonight...


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 6, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Actually I have several hours of homework left tonight...



Glad to hear you are still alive Charc.


----------



## Charc (Nov 7, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Glad to hear you are still alive Charc.



Correction:

Dying slowly.


----------



## Eboy87 (Nov 7, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Correction:
> Dying slowly.




HAHAHAHA I know that feeling. A few papers due there charc? I feel your pain.


----------



## punktech (Nov 8, 2007)

Eboy87 said:


> HAHAHAHA I know that feeling. A few papers due there charc? I feel your pain.



you said papers!!! don't say that word...we don't talk of such things when this wee techie has one that sill isn't even anywhere near started that was due on monday...*runs off screaming and having a panic attack*


----------



## Eboy87 (Nov 8, 2007)

Isn't that what college is all about?  Perhaps we all should start a club. "People who should be doing homework, but are cruising Controlbooth instead."

I've got a 20 page research paper due in a week or two that hasn't been started. I feel both of your pain.

Now, where'd I put that Dune novel...


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 8, 2007)

HEY! I'll join that club. Maybe make it on Facebook, since we are in college and highschool and other educational venues that require homework.


----------



## avkid (Nov 8, 2007)

It could be worse, you might have just realized you wasted the last 1.5 years pursuing a degree that does you no good in the job market.
It's not a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 8, 2007)

Please elaborate, avkid, you've piqued my interest. But maybe in the thread "BA vs. BFA" as that would seem to be a more appropriate place.


----------



## Van (Nov 8, 2007)

Eboy87 said:


> .................................I've got a 20 page research paper due in a week or two that hasn't been started...............


 
My wife is just finishing her Masters in Early Ed. She writes two 20 page papers a week. '
Course we don't see each other much, my children have forgotten who she is, and the dog growls at her when she comes downstairs from the office..............


----------



## Charc (Nov 9, 2007)

avkid said:


> It could be worse, you might have just realized you wasted the last 1.5 years pursuing a degree that does you no good in the job market.
> It's not a warm fuzzy feeling.



I second Derek's comments.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 9, 2007)

Van said:


> My wife is just finishing her Masters in Early Ed. She writes two 20 page papers a week. '
> Course we don't see each other much, my children have forgotten who she is, and the dog growls at her when she comes downstairs from the office..............



While getting my Master in Education. I had this "Assessment" class. We called it "Obsess-ment" due to the insanity of the teacher. We had to create an outline of an entire course and then create an outline of a two week unit with a description of all the exercises, followed by one detailed day of class. Then show how we were assessing progress every day and of course there was a final at the end of the unit to write. Every word that we wrote was questioned it wasn't just getting the concept right we had to rewrite and rewrite until we guessed the exact word SHE would use. The final document we turned in was about 30 pages long. Next to that was I had a stack of over 250 pages of rewrites that were not acceptable and removed in order to achieve the 30 pages of "perfection". It was enough to drive you crazy. We all hated the teacher. 10 weeks of what are your goals and objectives, how are the different? what are the benchmarks that tell you you have achieved the objectives? How can you asses student learning of the objectives in both formal and informal ways. CRAP! 

I was getting my degree as both a History and Drama teacher. And as you no doubt have figured out history teachers are a little different than the language/literature folks. The class was around this long conference table. The language folks would sit at the front and the History folks in the back. I would bring a 2lb bag of baby carrots to class and lay it in the middle of the table. Anytime one of the guys from the History group answered a question correctly (i.e. guessed what the prof wanted us to say) he was given the opportunity to eat a carrot from the bag. We did this for weeks! She never said anything. I have often wondered if she just had no idea what to do with us? If she had so little sense of humor that she didn't get that it was a joke? It was the only way to make that class tolerable.


----------



## Van (Nov 9, 2007)

Ouch! Yeah, my wife has had that class, and yes it just about drove her crazy too. She did create a really cool lesson on Water, for a science class. She actually created a book called "Waterology" <like the Wizardology, Dragonology, Pirateology, etc. books> Her teacher liked it so much she wants to use it for one of her classes!.


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 9, 2007)

Well make sure that your wife collects royalties on her book!


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 9, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> Well make sure that your wife collects royalties on her book!



That reminds me of another thing about that class the professor was so insane all of her classroom handouts were copy written.


----------



## avkid (Nov 9, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> That reminds me of another thing about that class the professor was so insane all of her classroom handouts were copy written.


Copyright is so easy to do, I wouldn't call it crazy at all.


----------



## Charc (Nov 9, 2007)

avkid said:


> Copyright is so easy to do, I wouldn't call it crazy at all.




What specifically does copy righting work entail? Is there an official guide or something to the process?


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 9, 2007)

Technically, as soon as you put your work in print form, be it writing or art, you have an assumed copyright. You can file with the government which makes it easier to argue in court if you had to. This process requires filling out a few forms and sending the work and a copyright fee to the government.

If you want to learn more, visit the U.S. CopyRight Office.

From the copyright office FAQ:
*When is my work protected?*
Your work is under copyright protection the moment it is created and fixed in a tangible form that it is perceptible either directly or with the aid of a machine or device. 

*Do I have to register with your office to be protected?*
No. In general, registration is voluntary. Copyright exists from the moment the work is created. You will have to register, however, if you wish to bring a lawsuit for infringement of a U.S. work. See Circular 1, Copyright Basics, section “Copyright Registration.”


----------



## Logos (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats interesting, I've tried to log on to the US copyrite site twice and I can't get there. We have no system like that. I post copies of my work to myself registered mail with a signature and date across the sealed flap and never open them.
Are you aware if foreign writers can register their work in the US. As a playwright I am interested although I haven't had a US production yet. Just Australia the UK and Greece.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 10, 2007)

Logos said:


> Thats interesting, I've tried to log on to the US copyrite site twice and I can't get there. We have no system like that. I post copies of my work to myself registered mail with a signature and date across the sealed flap and never open them.
> Are you aware if foreign writers can register their work in the US. As a playwright I am interested although I haven't had a US production yet. Just Australia the UK and Greece.



That's interesting. Welcome to Australia. You need a special license to use a Genie Lift but you can plagiarize all you want.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 10, 2007)

that's australia for ya 

but we have public health care 

TAKE THAT


----------



## Van (Nov 10, 2007)

Logos said:


> Thats interesting, I've tried to log on to the US copyrite site twice and I can't get there. We have no system like that. I post copies of my work to myself registered mail with a signature and date across the sealed flap and never open them.
> Are you aware if foreign writers can register their work in the US. As a playwright I am interested although I haven't had a US production yet. Just Australia the UK and Greece.


 
Well all the Harry Potter books are copy-righted. I think if there is a domestic, < Amerikan> publisher for the work, it would get filed. I would assume also that the US and Austrailia have reciprocle licenseing agreements on things like copyrights. Though I have to admit International Contract Law is not one of my strong points. 

" I object!"
"You opened this line of questioning, Mr Burgher."


----------



## Logos (Nov 10, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> That's interesting. Welcome to Australia. You need a special license to use a Genie Lift but you can plagiarize all you want.



Serious moment! I don't mean we don't have copyright protection just that we have no system for registering copyright. Internationally all intellectual property is of course protected but international co operation can be a bit dodgy.
I ensure that I have a time and date identified reference copy of all my completed work both in hard copy and on disc with a date stamp. Not that that is worth much as it can be faked very easily on a disc. I also keep all my rough notes (which I also date when I remember) and working scripts all sealed in envelopes.
And anyway if you use one source it's plagiarism if you use four its research. (Allk you students please ignore that last statement.)


----------

